# Winter Wedding



## Hurme (Nov 2, 2012)

Not strictly speaking pro as I did it for free. After all I was also the best man in the wedding. This goes way back to 2010, when winters were cold and bride and groom posed happily in -20 degrees celsius.


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 2, 2012)

okay these are the shots I fricken love and need to learn to do haha, how are they done?

I am assuming they were shot during the day?  off camera flash with highest shutter speed? first shot, flash to camera right and left?

love the dramtic look!


----------



## Hurme (Nov 2, 2012)

Cheers.

It was a winter time so yes they were shot during afternoon, probably somewhere around 13:00 - 15:00. They were shot with Canon 5D MK II so fastest shutter speed I could use was 1/160th. As it was quite dark this wasn't a problem at all.

On the first photo I had single 580 EX II on a tripod with an umbrella. I had it right next to me on my left side. Shot using 16-35 mm or 24-105 mm on wide end, can't remember anymore but it was most likely the latter because I think I only got the wide angle a year later.

Second photo was shot using two Elinchrom 400ws lights with small shoftboxes on them. It was one of those starter packs they sold at the time and still do. I didn't have battery power for them but I solved the issue by having around 100 meters of power cord and tapped that in the nearby building. One light was behind them to the right and the other one on my side to the left. One behind them had quite a bit more punch as you can see from the photo. I asked bride and groom to grab some snow and toss it in the air. It didn't take very many shots. Shutter speed was probably 1/160th on this one as well. I must have been using 70-200 mm 2.8 on that.

Good light rarely takes more than one flash if you're outdoors. These days I'm using mostly Elinchrom Ranger Quadra for the extra punch it gives over small hotshoe flashes.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 2, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 2, 2012)

this is encouraging for me as I love the photo and knowing you only used one light!


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 2, 2012)

I really like the different feel! Especially the 2nd one, you knocked it out of the park!


----------



## Mully (Nov 2, 2012)

Great images! ....I especially like the 2nd one ....bet your client was thrilled.  You did such a nice job in a difficult setting.


----------



## Hurme (Nov 2, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> this is encouraging for me as I love the photo and knowing you only used one light!



Every time I try to get fancy and use a lot of lights I just end up ****ing things up. Although mostly it's because I don't often get to shoot in places where I can really control the spill and so on. Right now I'm going through back to basics period, less is more and the like.


----------



## danettechappell (Nov 2, 2012)

Gorgeous!  Love the dramatic light.  Makes me want to live where there is snow!!!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 2, 2012)

GORGEOUS! I LOVE winter weddings. Hence why mine was in January in western NY. It was nearly 70 degrees that day. Usually it's a blizzard. Go figure.


----------



## cynthiav99 (Nov 2, 2012)

#2 is Gorgeous


----------



## MK3Brent (Nov 3, 2012)

Fantastic. True pro.


----------



## khenlee (Nov 3, 2012)

cool and nice!!


----------



## rub (Nov 3, 2012)

2 is FANFREAKINTASTIC!


----------



## CherylL (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## jowensphoto (Nov 5, 2012)

Woooooow.


----------



## gricwb (Nov 7, 2012)

Both are great for me, but the first one would be better if the background was brighter. Maybe at 6:00PM with that dark orange sky. :thumbup:
Congrats for the shots!


----------



## salinabiber (Nov 19, 2012)

Hurme said:


> Not strictly speaking pro as I did it for free. After all I was also the best man in the wedding. This goes way back to 2010, when winters were cold and bride and groom posed happily in -20 degrees celsius.



"Amazing Photography man. Nice shots. Timing is also perfect. My uncle is also a wedding photographer in Glasgow. You can check out http://www.weddingphotographersglasgow.net/gallery/"


----------



## TheoGraphics (Nov 20, 2012)

really great OCF work!


----------



## ColorExperts (Nov 20, 2012)

What a great shot !! I am so wonder after visit your post #2 number photo is my favorite its totally different.


----------



## Heitz (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Postman158 (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow, love them! Great job.


----------

